# Led Zeppelin & purpose of music



## nwink (Dec 30, 2010)

One thing I've wondered about a lot before is what the purpose of music is. Up until a few months ago, I listened to any music that was: (1) of good musicianship, and (2) didn't have outrightly sinful lyrics. 

When I was younger, I mostly listened to contemporary Christian music...but as my musical tastes were refined (and as I ditched the sacred-secular distinction in my thinking), I got burnt-out on the boring music and lame/shallow lyrics of a lot of contemporary Christian music. Then I turned moreso to classic rock, and basically fell in love with such music as Led Zeppelin, Foreigner, Queen, Kansas, Eagles, Lynyrd Skynyrd, and the like (in addition to the solid Christian music I enjoy).

But over the last few months, I've started to wonder what the purpose of music is. If the purpose of music is to glorify God, does that mean music I listen to should reflect a Christian worldview? I have no qualms listening to "secular" music...but I wonder what thoughts should guide me as I determine what music I should fill my mind with. 

Clearly, I shouldn't listen to anything "negative"...but should I listen to something "neutral" all the time (music that doesn't necessarily edify...fun, but not instructive)? Or should I always listen to something "positive"/"edifying" (psalms, good Christian music, etc)? Should I only listen to music that directly glorifies God? Can I glorify God by listening to mystical Led Zeppelin songs or songs about bicycles by Queen? (Please note that I'm not trying to be legalistic by any means -- I just want to know how to honor God with the music I enjoy)


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 30, 2010)

Taking cover to avoid flying brick bats. ......


----------



## JML (Dec 30, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Taking cover to avoid flying brick bats. ......



 Deja vu. I think I have seen this thread before.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Wayne (Dec 30, 2010)

And so they all gathered 'round. Soon the bleachers were full.


----------



## JML (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are some opinions on the subject.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/separation-world-58656/


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 30, 2010)

Perhaps the definition of neutral invites some examination. Somehow, Led Zeppelin strikes me as other than neutral. Just saying.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 30, 2010)

A lot of that music puts me into a "bad place" in life since it dates back to my non-Christian days, so maybe this is not the most neutral response. I do think that Christian Liberty is precious and it would be difficult to tell someone: you can't listen to Led Zeppelin, but you can listen to Southern Rock for XYZ reason. The guiding principles at play here involve a number of points:

1. Is there idolatry involved?
2. Can we listen to the music and think upon what is good, etc. as Paul writes?
3. Does is encourage what is counter to God's law "Come on stranger let's ________________"
4. Does it encourage us in our faithful service to God.

There's probably dozens more ....

Notice no specific genre is mentioned in this response. I don't think I could answer "yes" to Wagner with the principles just mentioned.


----------



## nwink (Dec 30, 2010)

seajayrice said:


> Perhaps the definition of neutral invites some examination. Somehow, Led Zeppelin strikes me as other than neutral.



CJ, regarding my usage of the word "neutral," I wasn't thinking of Led Zeppelin...but more like fun, clean music such as some songs by Lynyrd Skynyrd, Foreigner, Chicago, etc. Basically, songs that are totally fine but not specifically spiritually edifying. There's absolutely nothing wrong with fun songs (like "Juke Box Hero" or "Gimme Three Steps") or songs without lyrics, but if I listen to "neutral" music _all the time_, I don't know how good an idea that would be. That was what I was trying to get at.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f50/power-music-true-power-beyond-words-54401/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f50/lif...ilitating-culture-rookmaaker-rock-roll-63545/

The Social Affairs Unit - Web Review: Theodore Dalrymple on why the Baroque is superior to Rock: high culture is no bulwark against barbarism - but Baroque does not make those already predisposed to violence even more violent


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 30, 2010)

Wayne said:


> And so they all gathered 'round. Soon the bleachers were full.


 
Wow, they all eat in unison!


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 30, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > And so they all gathered 'round. Soon the bleachers were full.
> ...



They are munching in rhythm with Kashmir.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 30, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne said:
> ...


 
Nope... It is the Battle of Evermore. I love that song.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 30, 2010)

*Freebird, man!!!*


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 31, 2010)

If you are looking to be told what to listen to, listen to Black Sabbath. But if you are looking for criteria for choosing music, Scripture is silent other than directives in what not to listen to. Why is this in the theology thread anyway?


----------



## Curt (Jan 1, 2011)

My thoughts on "Christian" music (CCM) are much like my thoughts on American cars a few years back. When they produce good stuff I MIGHT listen. Much of what I hear (and I admit to not sampling a lot) involves shallow lyrics, whining, and nasal singing. 

(Some) Hymns are good (I hope that doesn't start an ecclesiastical war). Yup, I'm opinionated on the subject.

Happy New Year.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 1, 2011)

> Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, think about these things. 9 What you have learned and received and heard and seen in me—practice these things, and the God of peace will be with you. Philippians 4:8



This is something on which I think a lot. I've come to the conclusion that music, like all the other talents and gifts, is something God has given us to enjoy. And like anything else He's given us to enjoy, it is something that can be abused. There certainly is enough abuse of music in the world. It is used by wicked men to commuicate all kinds of wicked things, and it is used by advertisers to lure people into the trap of buying something they really don't want, etc. However, there is a lot of just plan good music that just communicates beauty. 

Music is by far one of the most effective forms of communication, especially when words are attached, because it communicates to our minds, emotions, spirit and physical body. When something is sung, it stays with us longer. 

When I think of "judging" what is good and bad in music, I like to think more of what edifies, what speaks to the beauty of God's creation, what communicates the things in Philippians 4:8. 

Like J, a lot of music out there (in all forms, including some classical) that just depresses me and does not make me think good thoughts. In other words, style is less of an issue to me than what the music communicates and what it does to my mind and spirit. 

In short, if it bothers you to listen to the music, don't listen to it.


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 1, 2011)

Contemporary music and p0rnography have much in common. If the music is lustful or promotes lusty sensation, one should abstain. How some folk on this board exclaiming Puritan ideals can unashamedly promote filthy musical trash like Black Sabbath is beyond comprehension.


----------



## JennyG (Jan 1, 2011)

My advice is stick to J S Bach.
Who needs any other music? and you never need worry again about the godliness or otherwise


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 1, 2011)

JennyG said:


> My advice is stick to J S Bach.
> Who needs any other music? and you never need worry again about the godliness or otherwise


 
My favorite. Don't neglect Heinichen.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 2, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> Contemporary music and p0rnography have much in common. If the music is lustful or promotes lusty sensation, one should abstain. How some folk on this board exclaiming Puritan ideals can unashamedly promote filthy musical trash like Black Sabbath is beyond comprehension.


 
I realize that this is being a bit picky, but please don't use the word "contemporary" to define music unless you real truly intend to include every piece of music that was written recently. While there is a style of music called "contemporary Christian", even it has become such a broad term as to include modern hymns which are Biblical sound and quite beautiful. Other than that, there is no such style as "contemporary".


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 2, 2011)

Music is the language of emotion - one should judge carefully what emotions are invoked as well as what lyrics are paired.

Some music is clearly not glorifying, other has nuances that should be carefully evaluated according to individual liberty and taste.

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------

Meant to start with - Music's purpose is to glorify God. Hopefully that's moot, though.


----------



## JennyG (Jan 3, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > My advice is stick to J S Bach.
> ...


I'm afraid I have neglected Heinichen  ......I even had to google him to check who he was. It was just his bad luck to be outshone by his utterly awesome contemporary, Johann Sebastian!


----------

